# Its here at last ! - My Sahara Silver & Magma Red 3.2



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

The wait is finally over 

I collected the car last night. I am really pleased with the colour combination. Its the sort of colour that looks different depending on the lighting conditions. Under bright sunlight it definitely is a champagne/goldish colour, in darker conditions it looks more silver/grey (see last photo taken early this morning). Good comments from work colleagues - they all like it and think it looks classy.

I've only driven the car 10mins home and then 20mins to work on narrow country lanes so its hard to give any opinions but first impressions are WOW - I love it.

It was too dark to take any photos last night and the service bay was too cramped to take any good photos so I've been out this lunchtime to take some and here they are.

After a few days more driving I'll post up my thoughts.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## evenfaster (May 15, 2006)

well that really a good combo!! Congrats.. very good choice!

That will make it not easier for me to decide about colour combo for my Roadster.. but I def. will order brown leather!!


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats... looks good!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

That's one very nice looking car 8)

Great choice. Enjoy the driving!


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Some very nice pics and they really show off the red leather in the truest to real life I've seem from a camera so far. Also, the rear parking sensors looks very small. Are they as unobtrusive in real life? My missus refuses to have them because they look quite big on some cars and she says they make a bumper look bolted on.


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 6, 2006)

Audi and VAG cars in general are masters of the very small park sensors, unlike other brands. Order them with confidence.

Chris.

PS great looking car :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Beautiful 8)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

didn't you washed the car before you took the pictures? Looks rather dusty.... :lol:

I love those wheels......

I must admit, those wheels are the best looking wheels on a MK2......for sure !

When i orderd the car they where not available, and when the second car was ordered i wouldn't change my spec's because otherwise i wouldn't stand strong in asking a kind off discount on the price, specialy when Audi offered me also Adaptive light for free also.

But when i must order a MK2 at this moment, i would have chose the same wheels you and Tony have......they are the best looking wheels on this car.

Congratiolations with your car, drive safe and keep it on the road :wink:


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

At last someone has posted up decent photo's of their new TT  
Looks very nice 
Enjoy


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guys 



Rebel said:


> didn't you washed the car before you took the pictures? Looks rather dusty.... :lol:


I knew I could rely on you Rebel for a laugh :wink:



Rebel said:


> I must admit, those wheels are the best looking wheels on a MK2......for sure !


Yes, I'm very pleased I went for the bi-colours. I know they are going to be a bugger to repair if or when I kerb them but they do look very 8)



markrbooth said:


> ...Also, the rear parking sensors looks very small. Are they as unobtrusive in real life? ...


Yes they are.

Time to get that sig pic changed...


----------



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

I didnt have the guts to go for Sahara silver when I ordered as never seen it in the metal, but WOW, she looks awesome................


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

One last question Dr Phibes.... i can't find your home on the pictures.......just like everybody else did....
Do you live in the car?

sorry i coulnd't resist :wink:

I think you have a great looking car, and it's very exclusive a think in that combo......


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh yes now that's nice, I think i've been just as excited about seeing this colour as you have, I must say it looks the Bo**ocks very classy Congratulations


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Rebel, the house had to go to fund the car. my cardboard box wouldn't look good next to the TT.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks good, and as already stated these pictures show the red leather as it appears in real life.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Very nice Neal - looking forward to seeing it at the next meet - if I can find a new venue :roll: Have you seen the Ace Cafe meet - maybe you could get down to that one?


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

I really like that colour. A brave but good choice and thanks for posting the pics! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Well done
Donald


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Very nice Neal - looking forward to seeing it at the next meet - if I can find a new venue :roll: Have you seen the Ace Cafe meet - maybe you could get down to that one?


Cheers Paul. I saw the threads re new venue & ace. Will post to them as I will certainly hope to come along and show off the car :wink: but also have an idea for a venue.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dr.Phibes said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Neal - looking forward to seeing it at the next meet - if I can find a new venue :roll: Have you seen the Ace Cafe meet - maybe you could get down to that one?
> ...


Excellent news on both counts


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

Looks great , Luv the colour


----------



## leedav (Oct 15, 2006)

lookin good mate - Bet your well pleased, great pictures by the way!

I like the sound of Sahara and how it seems to change colour in different light conditions, I have ordered Condor Gray for the same reason. Roll on March !!

Happy motoring bud.


----------



## sheila (Oct 7, 2006)

Looks very classy - I may have missed this somewhere on the forum but the ones I have seen have like a small shark fin on the roof, whats this for as I note your has not got it?


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

sheila said:


> Looks very classy - I may have missed this somewhere on the forum but the ones I have seen have like a small shark fin on the roof, whats this for as I note your has not got it?


Blutooth antennae.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

As Donald says, the fin is for the phone prep which I didn't spec.


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 6, 2006)

phone prep or sat nav. However audi has a habit of starting production producing cars with or without the fin, but later just including the fin regardless of the options.

I don't like the fin, I think it spoils the roof line

Chris.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

ChrisC said:


> phone prep or sat nav. However audi has a habit of starting production producing cars with or without the fin, but later just including the fin regardless of the options.
> 
> I don't like the fin, I think it spoils the roof line
> 
> Chris.


It must be Bluetooth as the silver demonstrator on my dealer hasn't got satnav but does have Bluetooth and the fin.


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 6, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> ChrisC said:
> 
> 
> > phone prep or sat nav. However audi has a habit of starting production producing cars with or without the fin, but later just including the fin regardless of the options.
> ...


its either phone prep or sat nav the fin does both.

so

Sat Nav and Phone Prep = fin
No Sat Nav but Phone Prep = fin
Sat Nav but no Phone Prep = fin
No Sat Nav and No Phone Prep = No Fin


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> ChrisC said:
> 
> 
> > phone prep or sat nav. However audi has a habit of starting production producing cars with or without the fin, but later just including the fin regardless of the options.
> ...


No, it's an ariel for the phone and/or sat nav. Nothing to do with bluetoof.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Very nice color! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Just a few more pics, this time of the interior showing the Magma red against the black extended.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

nice, nice, nice 8)


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Wish i'd gone for extended leather now it finishes things off really nicely 

Red skin's are not really my thang but I must say DP Your motor does look superb


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Bryn said:


> I must say DP Your motor does look superb


Agreed, very very nice!


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

cheers guys. It was a bit of a risk going for Sahara, having not seen the colour on a car but I'm really glad I did. And I'm also pleased with the combination of red and black extended leather.

I guess I'll be off to Halfords tomorrow to stock up on cleaning equipment.


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Dear lord that looks good, I am glad I added it to mine in the same combo (but for the black paint on the outside


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Dr.Phibes said:


> I guess I'll be off to Halfords tomorrow to stock up on cleaning equipment.


So you don't use the wifey's washing up bowl, bit of fairy and a used dish cloth then?  :wink: Ohh and a T. Towel to dry it with then?  :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I like that colour, the description sounds very Sandy Beige but the reality is great

8)


----------



## sipajen (Nov 6, 2006)

**POST REMOVED**


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Dr.Phibes said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'll be off to Halfords tomorrow to stock up on cleaning equipment.
> ...


God no ! I've gone microfibre mad with microfibre mits and microfibre cloths.


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

Very nice car and color combination! Congratulations.

That magma red would look good on a black car I think!

Nice car, enjoy it!

Pedro


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

The mkII TT is a beautiful car. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

But... [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

Didn't see the point with the Sportback but congratulations you change cars as I change shirts!...

Pedro


----------

